

Websummit - chiefnixer
http://websummit.net/campaigns/peoples-panel-voting

======
chiefnixer
VOTE ! to show this Indian's face amongst the world's top startup ecosystem
crowd... Vote need to be placed here against my name " Shanmugavel Sankaran"

------
chiefnixer
[http://websummit.net/campaigns/peoples-panel-
voting](http://websummit.net/campaigns/peoples-panel-voting)

